# PPV prices about to go up



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I read that PPV prices are going up to 4.99 instead of 3.99


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

curt8403 said:


> I read that PPV prices are going up to 4.99 instead of 3.99


Where did you read this???


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

RAD said:


> Where did you read this???


it is in Access Directv


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

curt8403 said:


> it is in Access Directv


OK, thanks.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

So will the HD PPV go up a $1 too, making them $5.99? That's too much money for 24 hours. With 4.99 and 5.99 PPV, I wouldn't think that many people will be buying PPV.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> So will the HD PPV go up a $1 too, making them $5.99? That's too much money for 24 hours. With 4.99 and 5.99 PPV, I wouldn't think that many people will be buying PPV.


I have not seen if the HD will go up. I agree that 5.99 is too much,


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

So........ Can I ask a valid, serious question please. Why not just get Netflix, cheapest plan is $4.99 for 1 at a time, 2 per month OR $8.99 1 at a time unlimited.

I just don't see the point of PPV, other than it being very convenient if you're either stuck in a snow storm or really obese and can't make it to blockbuster.

I used to have Netflix, but now I'm on Blockbuster Total Access, 2 at a time for $16/month and that includes 3 free exchanges per month. Blu ray baby!


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

PPV prices should be going down, not up. Netflix now has Blu-ray discs and for $10 per month you get unlimited access, no postage costs, and instant access to 12,000 movie titles streaming via the Internet (DVD quality and better, including some that are HD).

I never bought PPV at the old rates, because they were higher than renting locally. Now I'll not be buying PPV because of Netflix.

Seems to me that DIRECTV would sell more PPV at $2.99 per title than they have at $3.99 or will at $4.99. Their cost to distribute is the same at any price.


----------



## Mikej0530 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like since there is a redbox right outside of my work I will continue to use them since I can get any new movie for 24 hours for only $1.00. I ppv every now and then but at an extra 1 a movie thats just crazy.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

The only times I've ever watched a PPV movie was when they sent me a free coupon. Even when it was $2.99 I didn't purchase them. I pay enough for the premium movie channels that I'm not going to pay more to watch other movies. If I can't find something to watch on the 150+ channels that I pay for then I just switch to music. The entire entertainment industry is just getting too greedy.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I used to order PPV quite a bit before they put the 24 hour limit on them. We don't watch enough movies to make netflix worth the money, and it was nice to be able to keep the movies around for a while since we don't always have time to watch them in one sitting. With the 24 hour limit we pretty much stopped getting them. I can't see ever getting PPV for $5.99 with the 24 hour limit.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I really don't use PPV, the way i see it even if Barb and i go out to the movies and spend 50 bucks for tickets and a meal,at least it gets us out of the house.There fore more bang for the buck and get to see a first run movie.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

idigg said:


> ...or really obese and can't make it to blockbuster.


:: pops his head out of a chicken bucket :: huh??

I don't do the ppv either. if the movie was worth watching, I'd have seen it in the theatre. If no, then I'll wait for it to go where all movies go to die.

HBO.


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

Shoot I just go to the local redbox venind machine. $1.00 plus tax a night. It doesn't matter if it is a new release or not. Pick it up when I'm at the store take it home and put it in the upconvert. Done! return it on my way past the store or any other redbox the next day.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

that's what's cool about redbox. pick up a movie in denver, drop it off in highlands ranch.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

I haven't done PPV since the 24 hr rule. I agree about Netlix for 10$ a month. I can watch 4 movies in a month which equals 1 every weekend due to mailing time. I don't have a Blu-ray player yet but when I get one I can rent Blu-rays from Netflix for $1 more per month. Plus if I want a movie in the interim I can do DVD Play or Redbox for $1. PPV for $4.99 or $5.99 is just stupid.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Brian Hanasky said:


> I haven't done PPV since the 24 hr rule.


I haven't done PPV since they went up from $2.99. The 24hr rule was just adding insult to injury.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

For the thousandth time, Redbox and netflix are not PPV. Redbox is an option for an extremely small part of DirecTV's subscribers. Netflix is closer but isn't an option for someone that wants to decide which movie to watch in the next few minutes.

PPV is either worth it or not on its own. Netflix is either a value or not on its own. Please move on from trying to compare the two as they are vastly different products that target different behaviors.

For instance, Netflix isn't in HD unless you add additional equipment (Blu-Ray). At a $200+ cost upfront, can you justify the number of HD movies you will watch over the first year to rationalize the expense? Let's see.

If you assume you got a great deal on a Blu-Ray player ($200) and expected it to pay for itself in the first year, you would have to rent 65 movies from Netflix in order for it to be cheaper than just using PPV.

(Netflix for a year) + (Blu-Ray Player) + (Cost Per Movie) * (Number of Movies)
9.99*12 + 200 + 0*65 = 319.88

(PPV Service for a year) + (Addl Hardware) + (Cost Per Movie) * (Number of Movies)
0 + 0 + 4.99*65 = 324.35

So if you don't have a Blu-Ray player and want to watch fewer than 65 movies per year, PPV is cheaper. For SD Netflix, it only takes 62 movies watched per year for Netflix to become a value.

EDIT: To save someone else from having to do the math, expecting a 2 year payoff on the Blu-Ray means you have to watch 44 movies each year to make Blu-Ray + Netflix cheaper.

Now, since we've done the math can we discuss PPV on its own merits or lack thereof instead of droning on about completely different products.


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

gregjones; Netflix and Redbox is pay per view. You pay the service (netflix, redbox) and then you view it. Go ahead and pay $5 or $5.99 for HD PPV, but that is a huge pricepoint.

Thanks for the math as well.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

For the thousandth time, friends don't let friends PPV.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

gregjones said:


> For the thousandth time, Redbox and netflix are not PPV. Redbox is an option for an extremely small part of DirecTV's subscribers. Netflix is closer but isn't an option for someone that wants to decide which movie to watch in the next few minutes.
> 
> PPV is either worth it or not on its own. Netflix is either a value or not on its own. Please move on from trying to compare the two as they are vastly different products that target different behaviors.
> 
> ...


Netflix & PPV both are for viewing movies therefore are similar products. It takes addl hardware to watch PPV in HD also. (HD reveiver or DVR) A Bluray player should last many years, therefore like the purchase of Direct TV equipment, will pay for itself in enjoyment value OVER MANY YEARS.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

idigg said:


> gregjones; Netflix and Redbox is pay per view. You pay the service (netflix, redbox) and then you view it. Go ahead and pay $5 or $5.99 for HD PPV, but that is a huge pricepoint.
> 
> Thanks for the math as well.


And if you watch three movies a month from Netflix and buy a Blu-Ray player, you are paying 8.89 per movie to watch them.

(200 + 119.88)/36 = 8.89

I'm just pointing out that you can't ignore buying the hardware if you are comparing apples to apples.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

FlBillsfan said:


> Netflix & PPV both are for viewing movies therefore are similar products. It takes addl hardware to watch PPV in HD also. (HD reveiver or DVR) A Bluray player should last many years, therefore like the purchase of Direct TV equipment, will pay for itself in enjoyment value OVER MANY YEARS.


Yes, and being that the post is in a DirecTV forum, the viewer already has HD equipment for viewing PPV movies from DirecTV. If the viewer has a Blu-Ray player already, then they just have to watch at least 25 movies a year to make Blu-Ray + Netflix cheaper.

Even at a five year rate for the Blu-Ray, you still have to rent 33 movies a year from Netflix to make it cheaper. Many people will rent more than that. If they do, and can wait for the movie to arrive, Netflix is a better choice. If they would rent a movie every few weeks, Netflix is more expensive. This is especially true if they already own an HD receiver but don't own a Blu-Ray player.

EDIT: Of course, if you are philosophically opposed to PPV, it won't be your choice. If you WANT a Blu-Ray player regardless, you will convince yourself it is the way to go. But as far as making a decision purely on dollars and cents, you just have to determine the number of movies you plan to rent each year. Then a rational decision is obvious based on that number.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

DarinC said:


> I haven't done PPV since they went up from $2.99. The 24hr rule was just adding insult to injury.


+1
I never bought PPV, with this 24 hour rule, now no chance that i will buy a PPV movie, ridiculous :nono2:


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

gregjones said:


> PPV is either worth it or not on its own. Netflix is either a value or not on its own. Please move on from trying to compare the two as they are vastly different products that target different behaviors.


I think I would have to disagree with you on this statement. PPV, Netflix, and Redbox all are different delivery methods for a similar product. That product is movies that are out of the theater, and recently were/soon will be released on DVD. For that matter the premium movie channels also are a variation of this product.

I do agree that they all fill different niches. The cost/benefit depends on each person's particular circumstances. If you already have a blue ray player (ps3 or because you buy some BDs) then you don't have to factor in that cost and maybe netflix is cheaper.

However, with netflix you have to plan ahead. Redbox is more spontaneous, but may or may not be convenient. It also seems to have a more limited library at any one time.

PPV does fill a niche, but with the limitation of 24 hours and this rumored price increase, that niche is shrinking. Other options are becoming more and more attractive. I do think that they may be pricing PPVs out of profitability.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, I better use my free PPV coupon I got for signing up before the price goes up....

But to add to the discussion, aren't the movies offered on PPV newer than what you can get via Netflix or Redbox? If so, then I can see how people would continue to use them....I'm not much of a movie buff so I can wait until it comes out on a premium channel. I will be getting a Netflix account though, once they offer HD movies via the Xbox 360


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

gregjones said:


> .... Then a rational decision is obvious based on that number.


 Rational as long as it's the same as yours? :eek2:


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

gregjones said:


> For instance, Netflix isn't in HD unless you add additional equipment (Blu-Ray). At a $200+ cost upfront, can you justify the number of HD movies you will watch over the first year to rationalize the expense?


Your math is assuming that you would be getting a BR player solely as an alternative to buying PPV movies on DirecTV. It completely ignores the fact that many people may already have, or want to buy a Blu-ray player because: the video quality can be much better; the audio quality can be much better, there is a ton of content not available on PPV, and what is on PPV is only for a limited time; you can use it for movies you purchase and keep; there are features available on physical media that isn't available on PPV; oh, and there's no time limit. Some people might already have a BR player in their gaming console.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

gregjones said:


> Now, since we've done the math can we discuss PPV on its own merits or lack thereof instead of droning on about completely different products.


That's over-simplified math.

You're assuming that people are going to buy a Blu-ray player simply for PPV... and not own any movies. Over the next few years, most HDTV owners will be upgrading to Blu-ray, so the price of the Blu-ray player will not be counted in the price of PPV/rent.

Also, even in my dinky little town, the local rental store is renting Blu-ray movies. I don't know how much they charge for them, but I doubt it's much difference than $4.99/$5.99.

You're also forgetting that the PPV price increases make the premium channels prices seem better.

Not to mention that PQ comes into play with Blu-ray. People might be willing to settle for inferior PQ (PPV) if they pay less, but if they have have to pay the same or extra, Blu-ray will look like the better choice... especially for those with the ability to use "lossless" audio.

EDIT: I noticed DarinC brought up some of the same issues I did, as well as some I didn't think of.

~Alan


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have haven't bought a PPV movie since 2001.I'll goto Blockbuster if there's a must see movie.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

l8er said:


> Rational as long as it's the same as yours? :eek2:


Not at all. If you watch 20 movies a year, Netflix is more expensive. That is a fact. If you watch 70 movies a year, Netflix is less expensive. Netflix makes money because a lot of people pay for unlimited rentals and only end up renting one or two movies a month. They count on it. DirecTV makes money because for a lot of people PPV is convenient.

Being philosophically opposed to PPV doesn't make it expensive. Hating going to the mailbox doesn't make Netflix more expensive. There are lots of reasons to like or dislike any one method. But claiming that PPV or Netflix is "too expensive" is vague and pointless unless you put it in the context of a certain number of movies per month or year.


----------



## dphil9833 (Jul 6, 2007)

I quit using PPV when they instituted the 24hr rule. The price just wasn't right for the amount of time you have to watch it. Also, since Redbox has popped up at about a half a dozen convienent locations between my office and home, its just to easy to pick up the movie on the way home and drop it off on the way back to the office all for $1!!!


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

DarinC said:


> Your math is assuming that you would be getting a BR player solely as an alternative to buying PPV movies on DirecTV. It completely ignores the fact that many people may already have, or want to buy a Blu-ray player because: the video quality can be much better; the audio quality can be much better, there is a ton of content not available on PPV, and what is on PPV is only for a limited time; you can use it for movies you purchase and keep; there are features available on physical media that isn't available on PPV; oh, and there's no time limit. Some people might already have a BR player in their gaming console.


You didn't read the later posts. If you want to buy a Blu-Ray player regardless, factor it out. You can just divide the price of Netflix per month by the number of movies you want to watch each month. If you rent more than 2 movies per month from Netflix and already own a Blu-Ray player, Netflix wins. I wish more people had bought Blu-Ray players and they were as widely accepted as everyone is assuming. If they were, they would be closer to a $100 price point.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

gregjones said:


> But claiming that PPV or Netflix is "too expensive" is vague and pointless unless you put it in the context of a certain number of movies per month or year.


It can also be "too expensive" if the cost increase reduces purchases to an extent that more than offsets the increased mark-up. I would think that the 24hr rule combined with the _current_ price would significantly limit the market. I can't imagine what an increase would do. But maybe I would be surprised.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> That's over-simplified math.
> 
> You're assuming that people are going to buy a Blu-ray player simply for PPV... and not own any movies. Over the next few years, most HDTV owners will be upgrading to Blu-ray, so the price of the Blu-ray player will not be counted in the price of PPV/rent.
> 
> ...


Premium channels and PPV have almost no overlap in movies. PQ on PPV is an entirely different discussion that could take forever. PQ depends on the particular Blu-Ray or the PPV source, etc.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

DarinC said:


> It can also be "too expensive" if the cost increase reduces purchases to an extent that more than offsets the increased mark-up. I would think that the 24hr rule combined with the _current_ price would significantly limit the market. I can't imagine what an increase would do. But maybe I would be surprised.


I think the 24 hour rule is idiotic, but has nothing to do with DirecTV. That being said, it has not been an issue for me because i generally finish a movie when I start it. I may pause it, but I have never wanted to come back to a movie a few days later to finish it. I've had Netflix too. With it, I tend to behave in the same way because I wanted the next movie in my list. So while I'm against the studio decision on 24 hour limits, I has had no practical effect on my viewing habits.

EDIT:

Many people have been asking when DirecTV would stop charging extra for HD. I think this might be the first instance of us expecting to pay no less for SD. I would not be surprised if all PPV has the same price going forward. I might be wrong, but we will see.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

gregjones said:


> Premium channels and PPV have almost no overlap in movies. PQ on PPV is an entirely different discussion that could take forever. PQ depends on the particular Blu-Ray or the PPV source, etc.


Overlap isn't important unless you're just one of these people who just CAN'T wait to see a movie.

As far as PQ on PPV depending on the particular Blu-ray or PPV source, I can't comment on it as I've never viewed HD-PPV via DirecTV as the last time I purchased a PPV from DirecTV, I didn't have HD.... BUT I have NEVER seen any program via OTA or DirecTV that matched the PQ of any of my 325 Blu-ray movies... well, maybe two Echo Bridge Blu-ray movies I have...

~Alan


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

gregjones said:


> You didn't read the later posts.


You hadn't posted them by the time I started typing.  


> If you rent more than 2 movies per month from Netflix and already own a Blu-Ray player, Netflix wins.


I'd bet the comparison would be difficult to make, because if you looked at someone who rented 2 movies per month from Netflix, there might be a decent chance that they wouldn't even be available on PPV when they wanted to watch them. PPV is a relatively limited selection at any point in time, compared to a pretty big library available from release on.


> I wish more people had bought Blu-Ray players and they were as widely accepted as everyone is assuming. If they were, they would be closer to a $100 price point.


They're heading in that direction.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I think it would be really cool if they had PPV plans where you could buy X number of PPVs a month for a certain discounted price.

Not saying I would necessarily subscribe (would depend on the details), but it could be interesting.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have Netflix (no hd system though). I've never ordered PPV from DirecTV. Yes the 24 hr rule is stupid.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Each delivery channel fills a particular niche in the market. Consumers have to decide which one best fits their needs. Thankfully, many choices exist. There are far to many variables involved for the best solution to come down to simple math.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok 5 or 6 bucks a pop is too much to watch a movie at a time,so you are sitting home alone and scan over 200 channels and nothing to watch. And there it is a ppv movie and it is only a button push away on the remote.This is why there is so many ppv movies and that is why Directv makes all the money on them.I done it my self.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

gfrang said:


> Ok 5 or 6 bucks a pop is too much to watch a movie at a time,so you are sitting home alone and scan over 200 channels and nothing to watch. And there it is a ppv movie and it is only a button push away on the remote.This is why there is so many ppv movies and that is why Directv makes all the money on them.I done it my self.


Yes, but to get back to some of the comparisons...nowadays you can just stream a movie from Net Flix, Hulu or Joost to your TV.

There's nothing wrong with PPV if someone wants it...it's just not for me when there are so many alternatives...incuding going to the Muvico Palace.

The interesting thing by this move form DirecTV is that it's now obvious that they're not going to be shy about raising prices no matter what is happening with the economy.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

chevyguy559 said:


> Well, I better use my free PPV coupon I got for signing up before the price goes up....
> 
> But to add to the discussion, aren't the movies offered on PPV newer than what you can get via Netflix or Redbox? If so, then I can see how people would continue to use them....I'm not much of a movie buff so I can wait until it comes out on a premium channel. I will be getting a Netflix account though, once they offer HD movies via the Xbox 360


No PPV movies most times are older than what Netflix or Redbox has available. Netflix and Redbox will get a movie the day it's released to Blu-ray or DVD. PPV gets new releases one month after released on DVD or Blu-ray. Note: There are some exceptions (Same-Day releases) where PPV will get a movie the day it's released to DVD and Blu-ray.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Yes, but to get back to some of the comparisons...nowadays you can just stream a movie from Net Flix, Hulu or Joost to your TV.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with PPV if someone wants it...it's just not for me when there are so many alternatives...incuding going to the Muvico Palace.
> 
> The interesting thing by this move form DirecTV is that it's now obvious that they're not going to be shy about raising prices no matter what is happening with the economy.


Unfortunately, I think they are raising the price because they figure that the people who will continue to use PPV in this economy will be just as willing to pay more, and they need more money in this economy, rather than, hey, lets lower the rates and get more people to buy...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

idigg said:


> *really obese and can't make it to blockbuster.*


Watch it now, I resemble that comment.... I'll have to come over ther and kick your scrawny butt... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

DVDKingdom said:


> No PPV movies most times are older than what Netflix or Redbox has available. Netflix and Redbox will get a movie the day it's released to Blu-ray or DVD. PPV gets new releases one month after released on DVD or Blu-ray. Note: There are some exceptions (Same-Day releases) where PPV will get a movie the day it's released to DVD and Blu-ray.


Ahhh, didn't know that (like I said, not into movies that much) So yeah, knowing that, a Netflix account or Redbox has way better value...



gfrang said:


> Ok 5 or 6 bucks a pop is too much to watch a movie at a time,so you are sitting home alone and scan over 200 channels and nothing to watch. And there it is a ppv movie and it is only a button push away on the remote.This is why there is so many ppv movies and that is why Directv makes all the money on them.I done it my self.


If I can't find something on that I want to watch, I'll shut the TV off and hit the internet....I can spend HOURS just looking stuff up and learning


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

A PPV increase will have no affect on me since I've done what lots of others have reported doing, stopped buying PPV due to the 24 hour rule.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

DtvSlave said:


> Shoot I just go to the local redbox venind machine. $1.00 plus tax a night. It doesn't matter if it is a new release or not. Pick it up when I'm at the store take it home and put it in the upconvert. Done! return it on my way past the store or any other redbox the next day.


Love RedBox ! The cable companies and satellite companies never figured out PPVs. Make them cheaper. But prices don't go down with cable/sat. - EVER.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> I read that PPV prices are going up to 4.99 instead of 3.99


Did D* get the memo that are economy is in the tank?


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

EricG said:


> Love RedBox ! The cable companies and satellite companies never figured out PPVs. Make them cheaper. But prices don't go down with cable/sat. - EVER.


is there something I'm missing with redbox? They have one at my local Wal-Mart but the choice is poor and well you have to go to Wal-Mart.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have seen the RedBox but never though to much about them. Just for kicks I just googled redbox and you can reserve a movie at the RedBox of your choice. I did not know that. :grin:


----------



## PennHORN (Sep 13, 2007)

Another wonderful decision by DirecTV. Boy they are on a roll lately. Haven't added new national HD in a long time, other providers like Dish have important national HD channels like Travel Channel HD and ESPNU HD, failure to add PBS HD in many markets, and finally paltry HD premium selection. Top that with increasing prices in a down economy. Bravo DirecTV :nono: 

For the first time ever, I was envious of my parent's Dish setup when I went over there tonight. Seeing them have Travel Channel HD while we don't chaps my hide. I might start looking to switch if this crap continues.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

PennHORN said:


> Another wonderful decision by DirecTV. Boy they are on a roll lately. Haven't added new national HD in a long time, other providers like Dish have important national HD channels like Travel Channel HD and ESPNU HD, failure to add PBS HD in many markets, and finally paltry HD premium selection. Top that with increasing prices in a down economy. Bravo DirecTV :nono:
> 
> For the first time ever, I was envious of my parent's Dish setup when I went over there tonight. Seeing them have Travel Channel HD while we don't chaps my hide. I might start looking to switch if this crap continues.


This is *not* just DirecTV.
Take a look at DISH Network's PPV page.

Every PPV on that page is listed as $4.99, with the HD version @ $5.99.

So, DirecTV may have _announced_ the price change, but DISH Network is _already charging_ the higher price.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have Netflix but with PPV, you are paying for convenience and instant availability.

A $1 increase will not affect the one or two PPVs I buy per month. As far as the 24 hour rule goes, I never did buy a PPV unless I thought I could watch it all in one sitting.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Though many of the forum members have problems with paying this for PPV, someone out there is buying. PPV makes a lot of money for DirecTV, Dish, and cable companies. I would bet that they have market data that supports the price increase.

The 24 hour limit was forced on them (just like everyone else). As has been stated a number of times, people tend to spend money on home entertainment during economic downturns. PPV may seem an expensive option compared to Netflix, but a cheap option compared to a visit to the movie theater.

Somebody out there is buying it.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> I read that PPV prices are going up to 4.99 instead of 3.99


Doesn't affect me - I don't order PPV


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> Overlap isn't important unless you're just one of these people who just CAN'T wait to see a movie.
> ~Alan


DTV has how many PPV movie choices at any given moment? 20 or so?

If you have an XBox 360 ($199) or Roku box ($99) you can instantly watch a large number of Netflix movies. I think they are currently claiming 12,000 for instant streaming. Both the XBox and the Roku support HD. Netflix claims 300 HD movies available for streaming and that number will grow quickly. http://gizmodo.com/5070290/netflix-hd-streaming-debuts-on-xbox-360

As for waiting...movies are available on DVD (and Netflix) about 4-6 weeks *BEFORE* they are available on PPV.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Well If they raise the rates I won't be ordering any. Oh wait, I already don't order any due to the 24 hour rule.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

maybe, just maybe, Pay Per View should be renamed to pay through the nose.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> If you have an XBox 360 ($199) or Roku box ($99) you can instantly watch a large number of Netflix movies.


There are also movies available for rent or purchase from Sony via the PS3. With competition heating up on platforms that are already in many people's homes, it just seems like an odd time to be raising rates.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

DarinC said:


> There are also movies available for rent or purchase from Sony via the PS3. With competition heating up on platforms that are already in many people's homes, it just seems like an odd time to be raising rates.


I hear, but cannot confirm, that the rate increase was from the studios


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> I hear, but cannot confirm, that the rate increase was from the studios


If this is the case, we will get to go through at least a few weeks of people blaming DirecTV and then realizing that all of the providers that offer a PPV model have the same price point. Because that was so much fun during the 24 hour implementation...


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> DTV has how many PPV movie choices at any given moment? 20 or so?
> 
> If you have an XBox 360 ($199) or Roku box ($99) you can instantly watch a large number of Netflix movies. I think they are currently claiming 12,000 for instant streaming. Both the XBox and the Roku support HD. Netflix claims 300 HD movies available for streaming and that number will grow quickly. http://gizmodo.com/5070290/netflix-hd-streaming-debuts-on-xbox-360
> 
> As for waiting...movies are available on DVD (and Netflix) about 4-6 weeks *BEFORE* they are available on PPV.


I use Netflix and like it a lot but a recently released movie can be in your que for a long time. I have one that's been at the top for over 3 weeks. I have never ordered a PPV.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

gregjones said:


> If this is the case, we will get to go through at least a few weeks of people blaming DirecTV and then realizing that all of the providers that offer a PPV model have the same price point. Because that was so much fun during the 24 hour implementation...


I have just confirmed with Dish Network's website that their PPV charges are also 4.99 and 5.99 for ppv


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

gregjones said:


> If this is the case, we will get to go through at least a few weeks of people blaming DirecTV and then realizing that all of the providers that offer a PPV model have the same price point. Because that was so much fun during the 24 hour implementation...


Let's skip the couple weeks and jump right in:

*DISH Network*
SD: $4.99
HD: $5.99

*Comcast On-Demand*
SD: $4.99
HD: $5.99


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> If you have an XBox 360 ($199) or Roku box ($99) you can instantly watch a large number of Netflix movies. I think they are currently claiming 12,000 for instant streaming. Both the XBox and the Roku support HD. Netflix claims 300 HD movies available for streaming and that number will grow quickly. http://gizmodo.com/5070290/netflix-hd-streaming-debuts-on-xbox-360


This service is also available on my TiVo Series 3 (as well as the TiVo HD, TiVo HD XL).... and as DarinC said, PS3 also offers a SD/HD download service as well. Personally, I'd probably get a DirecTV HD PPV before I'd use either service, but I agree there are more choices out there now than there once was.



Bob Coxner said:


> As for waiting...movies are available on DVD (and Netflix) about 4-6 weeks *BEFORE* they are available on PPV.


I was referring to the wait between the time the movies are available on PPV, and their debut on the premium channels... which is considerably longer.



gregjones said:


> If this is the case, we will get to go through at least a few weeks of people blaming DirecTV and then realizing that all of the providers that offer a PPV model have the same price point. Because that was so much fun during the 24 hour implementation...


For the record, while some have blamed DirecTV for this, I haven't. PPV prices have priced themselves out of my interest a long time ago, and I didn't use it much before then... even when we had some free PPV movies available.

I'm also not doubting that there are many people who will continue to use PPV at the new higher prices, I'm simply saying that it's a shame that something I felt was already too high is going even higher... especially when there are other options out there with better quality (Blu-ray), and depending on your situation, cheaper pricing, or better bargains.

~Alan


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> If you have an XBox 360 ($199) or Roku box ($99) you can instantly watch a large number of Netflix movies. I think they are currently claiming 12,000 for instant streaming. Both the XBox and the Roku support HD. Netflix claims 300 HD movies available for streaming and that number will grow quickly. http://gizmodo.com/5070290/netflix-hd-streaming-debuts-on-xbox-360


I own a Samsung 2550 (Best Buy's version of the 2500) Blu-Ray player. With a firmware upgrade it also streams Netflix and supports HD. I believe LG also has a model that is configured for streaming.

For $13.99 (same price as HBO) I get 2 Blu-Ray discs in home at a time and unlimited instant streaming. I'll take that over PPV anytime.


----------



## TomCat4680 (Nov 17, 2008)

75 PPV channels is a total waste of bandwidth and obsolete with the invention of VOD. I think they should just get rid of them and use the freed up bandwidth for more national HD channels.

5.99 for a 24 hour movie rental is ridiculous. Family Video has older movies for 50 CENTS!!!!! and you get deleted scenes, special features, etc. oh and you get to keep them for 5 days. its well worth the drive.

if you're too lazy to go to a video store, subscribe to the premium movie channels. at least when you record something it doesnt expire.

I've never watched a PPV movie on D* but HBO, Showtime and Starz all look really good in MPEG-4 HD.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I believe (but could be wrong) that the PPV channels are rented to the major studios


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

TomCat4680 said:


> 75 PPV channels is a total waste of bandwidth and obsolete with the invention of VOD. I think they should just get rid of them and use the freed up bandwidth for more national HD channels.


They use the PPV slots for RSN over flows and sports packs slots that are not just rsn remaps.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

If the price goes up, will purchase *twice as much* as I currently buy. Zilch, nata, 0.

Direct PPV is overpriced, so I will continue to pay Netflix $16.99 for my *18 DVD's a month*. Comes out to .94 cents.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

If PPV were all in 1080p it might be worth the price. 

I think Blue Ray in 1080p is worth it on netflix, thats what I am using. Never PPV.

If we all Boycott PPV will they then use the bandwidth for more national HD, like the missing HBOs in HD?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

TomCat4680 said:


> 75 PPV channels is a total waste of bandwidth and obsolete with the invention of VOD.


VOD is only available on the HR2x and R22. PPV is available on every DirecTV receiver.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

With Netflix, Blockbuster Online, and Redbox I find it hard to understand why people still spend $4 for a movie on PPV. I use PPV for events but never movies. Thats what I use Netflix for.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

joshjr said:


> With Netflix, Blockbuster Online, and Redbox I find it hard to understand why people still spend $4 for a movie on PPV.


Con. Ve. Nience.


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

forget directv ppv if they raise prices, try apple tv. better pricing and huge HD selection.

i hate that directv used to be very consumer friendly, now they want to squeeze every last cent from each and every consumer.

kinda depressing how expensive they are. especially if you like HD, i feel like i am paying 2 cable bills. not just one. its painful how much they charge.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mitchelljd said:


> i hate that directv used to be very consumer friendly, now they want to squeeze every last cent from each and every consumer.


Did you miss the part about how every other provider is raising their PPV prices too, because the movie studios are the ones demanding it?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Con. Ve. Nience.


Not really. It dont get much easier then Netflix. You never have to leave the house and you can get anything you want before it comes to PPV.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

joshjr said:


> It dont get much easier then Netflix.


Let's see:

-I have to subscribe to a separate service.
-I have to decide what I want to watch before I'm ready to watch it.
-I have to have a Blu-Ray player if I want HD.

I could go on, but I don't think I need to. PPV is as easy as it gets. I'm not saying Netflix is overly difficult, but it's obviously not as convenient as PPV.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Let's see:
> 
> -I have to subscribe to a separate service.
> -I have to decide what I want to watch before I'm ready to watch it.
> ...


Lets see:

-For the price of 5 PPV movies in one month you could rent at least 12 with Netflix.
-Netflix is easy to use and find movies.
-DirecTV does not have TV shows on PPV.
-Not everyone cares about HD content but you dont have to have a blu ray player as you can stream movies from the site as part of your monthly subscription.
-Everything that comes to PPV on Directv is available on Netflix before it hits PPV. Why wait for the PPV?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Lets see:


You listed a lot of advantages that Netflix has over PPV, and I don't disagree with any of them. But nothing you mentioned addresses *convenience*. That's all I'm talking about here. PPV is more convenient than Netflix. Period. I'm not talking about selection, price, or anything else. Just convenience.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> You listed a lot of advantages that Netflix has over PPV, and I don't disagree with any of them. But nothing you mentioned addresses *convenience*. That's all I'm talking about here. PPV is more convenient than Netflix. Period. I'm not talking about selection, price, or anything else. Just convenience.


Jeremy, you are 100% right here.

Another factor is that many of us cannot stream movies because we cannot get broadband except from satellite, which is expensive and not too good.

Instead of comparing PPV movie prices with Netflix, I would compare them with a trip to the theatre.

Some people will never see any value in PPV, and that's OK. Those of us who do occasionally order one will continue to do so because its advantages do matter to us.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm not going to debate it with anyone, but I can't remember the last time I did PPV with DIREC*TV* and I have had a Netflix subscription for over a year and use it for music-related content and TV series. I don't blame DIREC*TV* and the other providers for the rate hike and the 24 hour viewing limit, but those things guarantee I won't be doing any PPV. That's all.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I think one of the things that I dislike most about D*'s PPV model is the 24 hour rule. Why if we pay $44.95 for a UFC PPV should it be taken from us 24 hours after we watched it? We paid for it. You would think that is enough to pay to own the dang thing.


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

DtvSlave said:


> Pick it up when I'm at the store take it home and put it in the upconvert. Done! return it on my way past the store or any other redbox the next day.


Around here, there's no need for the upconverted DVD - the redbox machines carry Blu-Ray.

It's going to be hard for Directv to stay competitive on the PPV front raising rates like this. If I can get an HD movie for the night for $1, it seems crazy to pay Directv's PPV rates. The convenience of remote ordering is nice, but not five times the price nice.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Why if we pay $44.95 for a UFC PPV should it be taken from us 24 hours after we watched it? We paid for it. You would think that is enough to pay to own the dang thing.


Have you actually experienced this? I didn't think events fell under the 24 hour rule.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Where is curt? I would love to see a poll about who wants D* to keep PPV and who would like to see those channels used for other programming. Personally I agree with friends don't let friends use PPV


----------



## ebeck88 (Aug 13, 2008)

It's pretty simple for me, I don't have time to view multiple movies every month so netflix makes no sense. I get a PPV e3very 2-3 months when the wife and I have a chance to get the kids to bed early and aren't tired. Very rare and I like the convenience of PPV. I record it to our HR22 and I am able to watch it weeks later if I really want (although I think it's supposed to be removed form list after 24 - not for me). For the casual, rare movie watcher PPV is pretty convenient, and cheaper than my local Blockbuster rates


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

On the HR2x series, the 24-hour time frame begins once you start watching the movie, not at the time you order it.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Have you actually experienced this? I didn't think events fell under the 24 hour rule.


I called to double check to see if it applied to all events and the CSR I spoke with said yes. This will be my first UFC to order from D*. I guess its 24 hours from the time you start watching the recording but really that aint much better. Just means for $44.95 that you can watch something twice. Once live and then played back once.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

ebockelman said:


> Around here, there's no need for the upconverted DVD - the redbox machines carry Blu-Ray.
> 
> It's going to be hard for Directv to stay competitive on the PPV front raising rates like this. If I can get an HD movie for the night for $1, it seems crazy to pay Directv's PPV rates. The convenience of remote ordering is nice, but not five times the price nice.


Exactly. I am not sure where you can rent a HD movie for $1 but Red Box has regular movies for $1 a day and that is way better. I understand its easier to order a PPV but wow its a matter of what you are willing to do. If its really worth spending alot more to get what you want at the exact momment you want it then D* PPV is the way to go for you. If you are amore sensible person that watches your money or wants variety before stuff comes to PPV or TV shows on DVD then Redbox, Netflix, or Blockbuster Online is the way to go. To each their own.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

For all the talk about "deflation" today, other than energy prices and the usual suspect (technology hardware), I just don't see it. The price of almost everything else is still going higher.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I called to double check to see if it applied to all events and the CSR I spoke with said yes.


I don't trust CSRs at all. Make sure you report back here after 24 hours has passed, I'm really curious to see what happens.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't trust CSRs at all. Make sure you report back here after 24 hours has passed, I'm really curious to see what happens.


I will report back. I plan to watch it live and will probably wait a little bit to watch it again cause if its true and it delets 24 hours after starting to watch stored PPV's then I wont want to lose it 24 hours after UFC 92. I will let you know.


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Exactly. I am not sure where you can rent a HD movie for $1 but Red Box has regular movies for $1 a day and that is way better. I understand its easier to order a PPV but wow its a matter of what you are willing to do. If its really worth spending alot more to get what you want at the exact momment you want it then D* PPV is the way to go for you. If you are amore sensible person that watches your money or wants variety before stuff comes to PPV or TV shows on DVD then Redbox, Netflix, or Blockbuster Online is the way to go. To each their own.


I agree. (The $1 figure comes from renting Blu-Ray at Redbox.)


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

ziggy29 said:


> For all the talk about "deflation" today, other than energy prices and the usual suspect (technology hardware), I just don't see it. The price of almost everything else is still going higher.


Have you bought a house or car lately?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

joshjr said:


> I think one of the things that I dislike most about D*'s PPV model is the 24 hour rule. Why if we pay $44.95 for a UFC PPV should it be taken from us 24 hours after we watched it? We paid for it. You would think that is enough to pay to own the dang thing.


First of all, that could be stated, "I think one of the things I dislike most about *all TV providers PPV model* is the 24 hour rule". Although I understand you are a DirecTV subscriber, this is not something DirecTV came up with on their own, nor is it something they have a choice in.

As for the UFC event, the 24-hour rule does not apply (as Jeremy mentioned). That rule applies to movies, not the high-dollar events like MMA, Boxing & Wrestling events, so enjoy the fights without worrying about that  (jealous - wish I could order it! :lol: ).

Of DirecTV's 15, 16, 17 million (whatever it is now) subscribers, I would be willing to bet that there's a pretty fair number of them that do not subscribe to NetFlix and the like, do not use DVRs on which they can store up a stash of movies, nor maybe even own a DVD player. And I would guess the percentage that have networked boxes/internet capabilites to stream content, etc. (and/or the knowledge to do so!) is even far, far smaller!

A poll of DBSTalk members who subscribe to DirecTV would probably show a relatively low percentage of members who actually order PPV movies from DirecTV. I'm guessing, though, that the same poll across the entire DirecTV subscriber base would yield a much higher percentage of PPV buyers than that of the DBSTalk members. I just don't see PPV disappearing from DirecTV any time soon.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

We just got DTV a few months ago. I was bragging how the movies are a dollar cheaper compared to Charter cable and much more high quality. Charter charges the following now. And they just raised them shortly before we got DTV installed.

sd ppv movies: was $3.99 it is now $4.99

hd ppv movies: was $4.99 it is now $5.99

I guess DTV is following suit with other providers.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> First of all, that could be stated, "I think one of the things I dislike most about *all TV providers PPV model* is the 24 hour rule". Although I understand you are a DirecTV subscriber, this is not something DirecTV came up with on their own, nor is it something they have a choice in.
> 
> As for the UFC event, the 24-hour rule does not apply (as Jeremy mentioned). That rule applies to movies, not the high-dollar events like MMA, Boxing & Wrestling events, so enjoy the fights without worrying about that  (jealous - wish I could order it! :lol: ).


Thanks. I feel alot better about the UFC event now. I had called and spoke with different CSR's that all said it was under the 24 hour rule to. I just called the Vice President of Customer Services office to confirm and you are correct. Yeah!!!


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I think the bottom line is we all have to decide what works for each of us.Right now i am in the bedroom on the computer,the bird is on my shoulder ready to take a dump on my shirt,Barb is in the gym checking her e-mail or playing spider solitar,and the tv is on in the living room whit no body watching it.I would love to get out of the house and go to the movies.We have netflix two at a time we get about three movies a week it averages about a buck a movie.


----------



## bjtwuk (Dec 18, 2008)

I once watched a Standard Definition movie on DirecTV PPV. It was $3.99 and did not even come with Dolby Digital sound. My neighborhood video rental place charges just $3.25; I get to keep the DVD for 2 nights; it has Dolby Digital sound; and letterbox format. It'll be a long time before I pay for a PPV movie from DirecTV again...and if the price is going up another $1 soon, that will only make it less attractive.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

There's one of those $1 video rental boxes in my grocery store. I don't think they carry any Blu-ray, but honestly, I put regular DVD somewhere in between SD PPV and HD PPV, with Blu-ray being above all of them. It's not like an SD DVD would be a huge step down from an HD PPV. If it's something I'm really interested in, I'll buy the BR anyway.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

DirecTV's HD PPV quality doesn't come close to Blu-ray, so comparing them is apples to oranges. DirecTV's HD quality is _miles_ away from Blu-Ray and is just _slightly_ better than upscaled standard DVD. So, buying a $40 upscaling DVD player, along with either a Netflix subscription, or just picking up a $1 DVD rental on the way home from work, is much cheaper than PPV, HD or otherwise. With this arrangement, you get nearly the same visual experience as a DirecTV 7+/- mbps HD PPV.

HD DVRs _leased_ from DirecTV are $200, before a _2 year commitment_ that requires a monthly $10 HD access & $6 DVR fees, so renting HD PPV is just as, if not more expensive than_ owning_ a Blu-Ray player, and a Netflix subscription.

The Playstation, along with some LG and Samsung Blu-Ray players are capable of streaming HD content from Netflix.

The $1 rental machines are adding Blu-Ray titles, (for only $1), with no 24 hour limits. You could keep the movie, with all it's Blu-Ray bonus features not available to PPV viewers, for several nights, and still pay less than a limited single night PPV.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I watched "The Dark Night" last night. It was on the DirecTV portion of my hard drive so I didn't have to schedule it, and it was undoubtedly the best picture quality I have seen from DirecTV.

I saw no motion artifacts whatsoever and the picture was unusually sharp.

No, I don't have Blu-Ray or a 1080p TV. But I watch a lot of premium movies and the quality was head and shoulders above them, and DVD is no comparison.

SD PPVs always looked better than the regular SD channels. I don't know if DirecTV is devoting more bandwidth to the automatically downloaded movies or not, but it sure looks that way.

Well worth the $4.99.


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't see how the expect people to pay that much money for a 24 rental. 

PPV is a great idea but with this high price and limitations I can't see it being successful. I guess they are just trying to sell to people who to lazy to figure out netflix but bright enough to have money.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Packersrule said:


> I don't see how the expect people to pay that much money for a 24 rental.
> 
> PPV is a great idea but with this high price and limitations I can't see it being successful. I guess they are just trying to sell to people who to lazy to figure out netflix but bright enough to have money.


The great majority of PPV users don't have a DVR. To them the 24 hour rule had no impact whatsoever.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

man_rob said:


> HD DVRs _leased_ from DirecTV are $200, before a _2 year commitment_ that requires a monthly $10 HD access & $6 DVR fees, so renting HD PPV is just as, if not more expensive than_ owning_ a Blu-Ray player, and a Netflix subscription.


That's beside the point. If you're in a position to purchase DirecTV PPV, you've obviously already decided to go through all of that. Netflix requires a totally separate process that most DirecTV subscribers have not already chosen to go through.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> That's beside the point. If you're in a position to purchase DirecTV PPV, you've obviously already decided to go through all of that. Netflix requires a totally separate process that most DirecTV subscribers have not already chosen to go through.


does not netflix require a high speed connection? I do not have a high speed connection at home. I can get Directv PPV at home, (But do not do so, it costs too much)


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> SD PPVs always looked better than the regular SD channels. I don't know if DirecTV is devoting more bandwidth to the automatically downloaded movies or not, but it sure looks that way.
> 
> Well worth the $4.99.


I think they have the full DD 5.1 and most other SD channels just have PCM


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> does not netflix require a high speed connection? I do not have a high speed connection at home. I can get Directv PPV at home, (But do not do so, it costs too much)


Netflix requires hi speed for streaming video,for dvd and bd disks they mail them 
If you can get here whit what you got you can do the disks .


----------



## mpoyner (Aug 17, 2006)

"if you are philosophically opposed to PPV, it won't be your choice." - gregjones


No one is philosophically opposed to PPV. EVERYONE loves the IDEA of downloading a film on demand.

However, most people ARE philosophically opposed to paying stupid amounts of money for something they can get cheaper elsewhere.

In order for your argument against Netflix to make sense, you would have to assume that Netflix users only watch semi-new releases (which is all you can get on PPV), and only 2 movies per month, and never watch free Netflix streaming, and never want to watch older, classic films, or foreign or lesser-known independent films, and never want to have additional access to all TV-on-DVD episodes in existence, etc. That is an AWFUL lot of assuming you're doing there. You are also assuming that the VERY limited amount of movies available on PPV will satisfy anyone. Does it satisfy YOU? Do you ever rent or buy a DVD not available on PPV? Because if you do, you are defeating your own argument against using Netflix, Blockbuster, Redbox, etc. Do you own a DVD player? Because if you do, it's the same as us owning a BluRay Player. Maybe many don't have one right now (just like when DVD players were new), but no one is going to buy one simply as an alternative to PPV (just like you didn't buy your DVD player simply as an alternative to PPV). That's a terrible line of reasoning and doesn't help your argument at all.

For most, Netflix (supplemented by Redbox or somebody else when you have a whim) is a vastly smarter choice. 

The only person that PPV is the better choice for is the person who watches only 2 movies per month, and wants to be EXTREMELY limited in what movie choices will be available to him and NEVER wants to watch any non-recently-released films, and NEVER wants to watch a film on the day it's released onto DVD.

The irony of this price increase (and the reason that it frustrates many of us) is that I would ALWAYS use this service instead of Redbox, if the two were similarly-priced. I think it's incredibly short-sighted to raise prices at a time when they should be drastically lowering them. At a price point of $1-2, many people would begin using the PPV service instead of running around the corner to Redbox. They are almost assuredly losing money by raising prices, rather than the other way around. Why don't they try a trial of a few months at cheap rates and see how it goes? At $1 per rental, I wouldn't care at all about the 24hr limit. That would then seem reasonable because I could always pay another dollar if I didn't finish it in time for some reason.


----------



## mpoyner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> You listed a lot of advantages that Netflix has over PPV, and I don't disagree with any of them. But nothing you mentioned addresses *convenience*. That's all I'm talking about here. PPV is more convenient than Netflix. Period. I'm not talking about selection, price, or anything else. Just convenience.


You are right, but only if that one particular movie you want is available on PPV.

But here's the problem, you could have already watched it one or two months ago from Netflix. In most cases, folks want new releases when they are released, so it's not convenient at all for those folks. It's only convenient in very limited cases, such as when you missed a movie when it was in theatres, then missed it when it came out later on DVD, and then found it in the very limited list of films available in DirectPPV later on. That is only convenient for a select few. AND, it's only smart financially if those are the ONLY movies you ever watch. If you ever rent any other movies from any other source, than it makes financial sense to just begin using Netflix or Blockbuster memberships.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

mpoyner said:


> The irony of this price increase (and the reason that it frustrates many of us) is that I would ALWAYS use this service instead of Redbox, if the two were similarly-priced. I think it's incredibly short-sighted to raise prices at a time when they should be drastically lowering them. At a price point of $1-2, many people would begin using the PPV service instead of running around the corner to Redbox.


Indeed. Some have said that it's the studios that are "demanding" the price increase, but what does that really mean? As far as we know, it _could _mean they have raised the cost to DirecTV from $0.50 to $0.51, and now DirecTV (and others) can justify a price increase due to increases "imposed" by the studios. If these movies can be put on physical media and transported to physical stations that have to be maintained, and still be rented for $1/day, how is it that they can't be distributed via a network that has virtually no overhead for _less_, or at least something relatively competitive. I just don't buy the idea that the studios are _imposing _ $5-$6 rates for somewhat delayed titles on a relatively secure system, but they seem to freely allow $1 rates for faster releases on a system that was compromised years ago, and is widely known to be used for copying.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For the 1-2 PPV's I order per year..this is anything but life threatening. 

I knew there was a reason I owned two Blu Ray players....most new releases now come out in that format, so if I really "have to" see a flick...


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

mpoyner said:


> No one is philosophically opposed to PPV. EVERYONE loves the IDEA of downloading a film on demand.


Wrong. Ask how many people here are philosophically opposed to PPV and they will immediately point out that they hate the 24 hour rule.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

mpoyner said:


> You are right, but only if that one particular movie you want is available on PPV.
> 
> But here's the problem, you could have already watched it one or two months ago from Netflix. In most cases, folks want new releases when they are released, so it's not convenient at all for those folks. It's only convenient in very limited cases, such as when you missed a movie when it was in theatres, then missed it when it came out later on DVD, and then found it in the very limited list of films available in DirectPPV later on. That is only convenient for a select few. AND, it's only smart financially if those are the ONLY movies you ever watch. If you ever rent any other movies from any other source, than it makes financial sense to just begin using Netflix or Blockbuster memberships.


You are ignoring the convenience of not having already setup an account with Netflix. If you have a DirecTV receiver and a phone line (or net connection), there is no additional setup. You can get a PPV right now. Netflix can be much less expensive if you watch movies consistently. Nobody is arguing that. But to watch a movie in the next 30 minutes you have to have already established a netflix account. PPV requires zero initial setup.

PPV wins on convenience for the casual infrequent viewer. A viewer that watches more movies or plans ahead would be better off with netflix. Nobody has argued otherwise.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

gregjones said:


> You are ignoring the convenience of not having already setup an account with Netflix. If you have a DirecTV receiver and a phone line (or net connection), there is no additional setup. You can get a PPV right now. Netflix can be much less expensive if you watch movies consistently. Nobody is arguing that. But to watch a movie in the next 30 minutes you have to have already established a netflix account. PPV requires zero initial setup.
> 
> PPV wins on convenience for the casual infrequent viewer. A viewer that watches more movies or plans ahead would be better off with netflix. Nobody has argued otherwise.


Yeah but that being said alot of people would still rather go to the redbox and pay $1 for the same movie D* wants to charge $4 for. Is it worth driving 5 minutes to save $3? To some yes and to others no. We all agree that the PPV model leaves alot to be desired. There is a reason that alot of people are using redbox, netflix, and Blockbuster online. It seems to beat the convienience factor you keep talking about. Getting a better price on something is worth it to alot of people.

When gas prices were high would you of drove a few extra miles in opposite direction you were going to get gas at 1/4 of the price? Yes even though it was not convienent you would of done it because it was smart nad saved money. Most people would. There are always going to be a few that would just go with what was easier instead of going out of the way to save. There is room for the PPV model. It just could be alot better and way more successful if it was improved.

I for one would love to use PPV but its not a very good fit for me unless it changes to better fit my needs. Since that aint gonna happen I dont use it.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

* Then PPV sales are about to go down .*


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

ub1934 said:


> * Then PPV sales are about to go down .*


 yes, total bummer.  Someone somewhere is a not smart


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dbronstein said:


> I used to order PPV quite a bit before they put the 24 hour limit on them. We don't watch enough movies to make netflix worth the money, and it was nice to be able to keep the movies around for a while since we don't always have time to watch them in one sitting. With the 24 hour limit we pretty much stopped getting them. I can't see ever getting PPV for $5.99 with the 24 hour limit.


You do know, don't you, that it wasn't DirecTV who put the 24-hour limit on them, but the studios that mandated it.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

joshjr said:


> Is it worth driving 5 minutes to save $3?


I've never been much of a PPV _or_ rental person. Generally, if I want to see it, I buy it. I justify it by the fact that it's still cheaper than going to the movies, and if I don't like it I can sell it (though I never actually do). Until this thread, I had never even heard of Redbox, but I have seen those DVD vending machines in the grocery store. Because of this thread, I looked at it the last time I was there: it's not a redbox, it's a moviecube (also $1 rentals). I've since looked at their web site as well as redbox... there are four redboxes within a five mile radius of my house, and 15 moviecubes within 5 miles (one of which is at the grocery store 300 yards from my front door). As far as I can tell, the moviecubes still don't have blu-ray. So I'm sure I'll continue purchasing. But with these $1 rental boxes popping up all over, I just can't imagine that people won't start seeking out these cheaper alternatives as PPV continues to price itself out of the market.


----------

